# Looking for a stellar Pineapple juice



## DizZyRaScaL

'Gents

I'm not sure anyone of you tried Lollipop Apple and Pine ejuice by Cosmic Dropz, but its a hella nice smooth juice a bit on the sweet side.

What I like about it is how flavourful the Pineapple is. I'm looking for something similar to that, that I can DIY (not necessarily a clone), but something I can mix and play around with that has that same profile.







Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## X-Calibre786

I've just tried Chill Pill's Pineapple Emergency (One Shot). Didn't blow my socks off, but not a bad vape with a little WS23 added.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA

Here is one of my simple but good Pineapple Apple recipes you can try. http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2879047/Apple Pine Apple

Then here is a good Pineapple and peach recipe : https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/1...pp_orange_pineapple_peach_by_xxbulldogirishxx

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Naked 100 Maui Sun is really good.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DizZyRaScaL

Thanks guys

I'm going to try your recipe @StompieZA as well as a Maui Sun clone.

Busy putting together a basket over at bossvape

/off topic; Any notable mentions for a lekker fruity DIY?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA

DizZyRaScaL said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> I'm going to try your recipe @StompieZA as well as a Maui Sun clone.
> 
> Busy putting together a basket over at bossvape
> 
> /off topic; Any notable mentions for a lekker fruity DIY?




Here are some of my other fruity vapes

PMS - Peach Mango Strawberry 
Trinity Remix - Kiwi Strawberry Grape
Cactus Jack - Cactus, Guava, Raspberry 

Add some ws-23 to any of these recipes to ice them up if you prefer, to me fruit recipes always work better with ice

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ivc_mixer

One of my favourite DIY Pineapple flavours is INW Pineapple, not their Raw Pineapple or Pineapple Shisha, just Pineapple. Better than CAP Golden Pineapple in my opinion

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaporator00

StompieZA said:


> Here are some of my other fruity vapes
> 
> PMS - Peach Mango Strawberry
> Trinity Remix - Kiwi Strawberry Grape
> Cactus Jack - Cactus, Guava, Raspberry
> 
> Add some ws-23 to any of these recipes to ice them up if you prefer, to me fruit recipes always work better with ice


Well just added two more recipes to my to-mix list. Any sub on the INW Raspberry?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA

Vaporator00 said:


> Well just added two more recipes to my to-mix list. Any sub on the INW Raspberry?



I have only used this raspberry but would try TFA sweet Raspberry. INW Raspberry Malina is very strong which is why its so low in the recipe so i would say TFA Sweet Raspberry at around 2.5% should do.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

A great easy pineapple cream is “ Uncle Ukes Creamy Pineapple I think. Very basic but smooth. I still want to play with it, but definately vapable. Can’t do linkto it now as firewall blocks virtually everything.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Room Fogger said:


> A great easy pineapple cream is “ Uncle Ukes Creamy Pineapple I think. Very basic but smooth. I still want to play with it, but definately vapable. Can’t do linkto it now as firewall blocks virtually everything.


That was one of my 1st DIY juices I loved. 3% TFA Sweet Cream and 3% TFA Pineapple if I remember correctly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro

Loran Pineapple and Capella golden pineapple mix really well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DizZyRaScaL

StompieZA said:


> Here are some of my other fruity vapes
> 
> PMS - Peach Mango Strawberry
> Trinity Remix - Kiwi Strawberry Grape
> Cactus Jack - Cactus, Guava, Raspberry



Thanks @StompieZA , I see PMS is getting some traction on the other thread. Its a pity strawberry doesn't play so well with me.

I'm going to mix up Cactus Jack soon as I already have those concentrates. I already know I'll like it!

Can I sub TFA Pineapple with CAP G/Pineapple or TFA Pineapple Juicy? Bossvape no have TFA Pineapple.




Room Fogger said:


> A great easy pineapple cream is “ Uncle Ukes Creamy Pineapple I think. Very basic but smooth. I still want to play with it, but definately vapable. Can’t do linkto it now as firewall blocks virtually everything.



A creamy pineapple, mmmmmmm! Will defo try! Thanks, @Room Fogger, boet for the recommendation

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DizZyRaScaL

Viper_SA said:


> That was one of my 1st DIY juices I loved. 3% TFA Sweet Cream and 3% TFA Pineapple if I remember correctly.



@Room Fogger can you confirm? Linky would be nice so I can archive it.

Any of you tried the Hawaiian POG remix?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Viper_SA said:


> That was one of my 1st DIY juices I loved. 3% TFA Sweet Cream and 3% TFA Pineapple if I remember correctly.


That’s the one, so simple and yet so tasty @Viper_SA , will have to dust it off and make some again for testing, can’t remember why I didn’t mix it again in all honesty, may be just forgot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

DizZyRaScaL said:


> @Room Fogger can you confirm? Linky would be nice so I can archive it.
> 
> Any of you tried the Hawaiian POG remix?


Sounds like the correct one. I can’t remember where I got the recipy, in my stupid days with not writing that or mixer down. Will have a look though and if I find it will let you know, unless @Viper_SA maybe has the link still.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

DizZyRaScaL said:


> Thanks @StompieZA , I see PMS is getting some traction on the other thread. Its a pity strawberry doesn't play so well with me.
> 
> I'm going to mix up Cactus Jack soon as I already have those concentrates. I already know I'll like it!
> 
> Can I sub TFA Pineapple with CAP G/Pineapple or TFA Pineapple Juicy? Bossvape no have TFA Pineapple.
> 
> 
> A creamy pineapple, mmmmmmm! Will defo try! Thanks, @Room Fogger, boet for the recommendation



My Apple Pine Apple recipe uses TFA Pineapple Juicy so use that. Apparently Cap Golden Pineapple is great.

Do your self a favour and still mix PMS, I also battle with strawberry but in this recipe i can actually taste it using Strawberry Red Touch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DizZyRaScaL

Damn you @StompieZA , my basket is getting bigger and my pocket is getting smaller!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## StompieZA

Apologies but you wont regret it! hahaha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Carnival

ivc_mixer said:


> One of my favourite DIY Pineapple flavours is INW Pineapple, not their Raw Pineapple or Pineapple Shisha, just Pineapple. Better than CAP Golden Pineapple in my opinion



No way for me at least. INW pineapple is far too weak.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

Carnival said:


> No way for me at least. INW pineapple is far too weak.



Standalone, maybe not. But at 5-7% with something like Coconut and a little bit of ClyroEnhance to lift it up a bit more, the flavour is quite delicious imho.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------

